# [risolto] nas nfs esecuzione gruppi

## eleaffar

Sto diventando matto, ho un nas ix4-200d.

monto la dir :

```
/usr from disco:/nfs/radice/usr/

 Flags: ro,relatime,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,namlen=255,hard,nolock,proto=tcp,timeo=600,retrans=2,sec=sys,mountaddr=10.10.1.14,mountvers=3,mountproto=tcp,local_lock=all,addr=10.10.1.14
```

ho un file creato in precedenza :

```
~ $ ls -al /usr/bin/ssudo

-rwxr-x--- 1 root ruota 318 29 dic  2005 /usr/bin/ssudo
```

io faccio parte del gruppo ruota :

```
cat /etc/group

...

ruota:x:500:raf

...
```

se provo ad eseguirlo mi da l'errore :

```
~ $ /usr2/bin/ssudo 

bash: /usr2/bin/ssudo: Permission denied

```

Mi pare che tutto sia corretto. Ho cercato ma non ho trovato niente sono alla frutta.

Qualcuno mi sa dare una dritta ???

Kernel  2.6.39-gentoo-r3

----------

## k01

controllato che non sia montato con l'opzione noexec attiva?

----------

## eleaffar

Non mi pare : 

```
~ # nfsstat -m 

/usr from disco:/nfs/radice/usr/

 Flags: ro,relatime,vers=3,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,namlen=255,hard,nolock,proto=tcp,timeo=600,retrans=2,sec=sys,mountaddr=10.10.1.14,mountvers=3,mountproto=tcp,local_lock=all,addr=10.10.1.14
```

Gli altri comandi gli esegue correttamente per esempio :

```
/usr/bin/ssh pippo

Password:

~ $ ls -al /usr/bin/ssh

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 408976 14 apr  2011 /usr/bin/ssh

 
```

ho provato a montare con l'opzione exec ma non ha funzionato.

----------

## cloc3

probabilmente, siccome il file ssudo appartiene allo user root, viene applicata l'opzione root_squash (consulta man exports).

non ho tempo per verificare se lo squash dello user modifica anche il gruppo, ma da quello che ti succede, sembra di sì.

----------

## djinnZ

Non è gentoo quindi va in discussioni, contatta i moderatori. Gli output se non devi utilizzare un carattere a spaziatura fissa per rispettare l'allineamento è meglio riportali con quote che con code, correggi il tuo post.

The Extremer aveva suggerito di controllare il mount quindi controlla anche grep "path" /proc/mounts sul sistema che esporta /usr e quali sono i default per nfs.

Sudo per default vuole che gli utenti abilitati sono nel gruppo "wheel" non nel gruppo "ruota".

----------

## eleaffar

 *Quote:*   

> probabilmente, siccome il file ssudo appartiene allo user root, viene applicata l'opzione root_squash 

 

cloc3 sei un genio !!! O sono io troppo stupido !!!

Ho riletto un mucchio di volte il man ho fatto anche diverse macchine virtuali ... non mi era venuto in mente questa opzione che mancava nella esportazione del fs del nas.

Grazie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~ $ ls -al /usr/bin/ssudo*
> 
> -rwxr-x--- 1 root ruota 318 29 dic  2005 /usr/bin/ssudo
> ...

 

Se non avessi aggiornato il sistema del nas sarebbe + facile crak carlo    :Sad: 

----------

